
Why did CDC send NYC man home without testing for coronavirus? - spenvo
https://abc7ny.com/5974999/#click=https://t.co/T3wcGV6lIF
======
spenvo
Context:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/nyc/comments/fayko1/my_covid19_stor...](https://www.reddit.com/r/nyc/comments/fayko1/my_covid19_story_brooklyn/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf)

